# Do you have a LOOK 675? Tell us about it,...



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Tell us about it and win one of many prizes!

By telling us what you think about your bike, contribute to the next mini-site devoted to our LOOK 675 bike, on-line as from February, and win one of these many prizes in the final draw:

- 1 place in the stands in the Champs Elysées for the arrival of the 2014 Tour de France. 
- 5 complete LOOK PRO TEAM outfits, shorts + jersey
- 5 sets of Keo 2 Max pedals
- 1 bike cover
- 10 carbon bottle cages
- 10 LOOK bottles

Please attach a photo of yourself to your testimony, either with your bike, or a portrait photo.
Your testimony must also include a few personal details:
Name, first name, age. country
Whether you are: an amateur / a cycle tourist / a sports cyclist / a competitor.

Then it should highlight the benefits you gain from your bike, what made you buy this particular bike, the types of routes and races you have used it for, the pleasure you get from riding it, in short, anything you can think of that expresses how you feel about and with your bike.
Don't forget to attach your photo (without it we won't be able to consider your testimony) and complete the authorisation form so that we can use the image.

The drawing will take place on 4/30/2014
Prizes will be sent out as from 5/1/2014
Please send your comments with a photo, not forgetting to include the letter giving us the rights to the image, to the following address: [email protected]

Look Cycle - Do you have a LOOK 675 ? - News - About Look


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Justin, 

I certainly would like to hear some user reviews about this bike. The 2013 is one of my final three or four bikes (after a budget re-adjustment) along with the Trek Domane 5 Series, Bianchi Infinito CV (which may be out of my price range) and BMC SLR02. If you can tell me anything beyond what is in reviews or direct me to it, I would sincerely appreciate it. i am trying to line up some test rides this week, but the Look and Bianchi have been challenging to find in my size locally.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a 566 in L. My 566 has a 172 head tube, the tapered headset, plus about 25mm of spacers and a 38mm stack height stem, 100 +5 degrees upturned. My bars are below my saddle and I am comfy, not too upright but comfy. 

What worries me is that the 675 in L has an identically sized head tube at 172, but no headset assembly and no spacers. So I'm 30mm lower? Than the 566. To get a similar reach/stack I'd have to go with the upturned +5 stem and the spacer making for 15 degrees... and even that according to my brightspoke stem calculator... would have me slightly lower than where I am now. 

I guess my incoherent rambling on the subject is that that the bike comes with the front end slammed..as this does... a test ride (and maybe upsizing?) is possibly in order? I guess an XL would have me further behind the BB and I can then slide the seat forward and adjust reach and have less drop...


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, in the absence of much first-hand experience.

I don't have one. But I tried to. Someone local to me was selling a 675. Looking to replace my 586, I was naturally interested. I took it out for a couple of rides. Very comfortable, plush ride, remarkably smooth and stable steering - and in spite of my fears, it's clear that I could have easily got the geometry/fit right.

But ... I found it sluggish. In fact, when i got on the first time, I nearly toppled over. On my 586, a couple of quick pushes and you're off. On the 675, a couple of quick pushes - and I was still waiting for the bike to respond.

To be fair, once it was going, it was a great ride. But I ride a lot of hills and mountains, and I just couldn't see this bike in that context.

Apparently the more recent 675 Light adresses much of this, and is supposed to be a very very good bike. But I was a bit spooked!

Ended up with a Pinarello Rokh. To be fair, it also isn't as snappy as my 586, but makes up for it in every other way. Also to be fair, from what I've ridden and read, most of the "comfort" bikes (Synapse, Roubaix etc.) have similar characteristics - the price you pay for longer rear triangle and more comfort (= inefficiency??).

Anyway, just my (limited) experience. Maybe I've been spoilt by my 586!


----------

